# Today's cook



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Boneless pork shoulder steak ,conecuh sausage, and baked potato. My wife did her part and baked 2 loaves of some awesome banana nut bread.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks awesome GK! You cook conecuh like I do. Very big pieces and when it snaps it's done! To me eating conecuh off the grill while juggling in your fingers( cuse it's hott)is one of the best grill foods on the planet! Has anyone had conecuh bacon? I saw on their website they make bacon! I have just never seen it in any store?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pork and more pork!!! Always a winner!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks man. Yeah it's a lot easier to flip and it won't roll back over on it's own, when you cook it in large pieces. Conecuh bacon is pretty good, I have found it at the Winn Dixie in cantonment before. We mostly use wright's bacon, but I have recently become a big fan of the pict sweet brand. It's half the price of wright's and is very, very close to matching the taste. However, if I ever find Wright's pecan smoked bacon again, I'm going to have to splurge and buy up a years supply ! Lol


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Lykes Bros use to make WD meats bacon bologna & things. I don't know if they still do it's been since 1982 since I worked there.

I like them pork steak they have a good taste to em better than pork chops to me.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Beats the heck out of my pepperbobs!
As hungry as I am right now I don't believe much of that would ever make it to a plate around here. Looks good :thumbup:


----------

